# Recipe Ideas



## Trishana (15/9/16)

Hi guys so I have the following flavours and want to experiment abit....

Cranberry 
Raspberry 
Strawberry 
Dragon Fruit 
Passion Fruit 
Watermelon 
Red Licorice 
Pomegranate 

Does anyone know any good recipes using these flavours. I like more sweet or fruity flavours and nicotine free.


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

What Make are the flavours?

you can pretty much do the fruits as single vapes which are really nice, percentages will vary depending on the make of the concentrates. The watermelon can be used as a base with berries or even a touch of dragon fruit. Play with them as singles and you should get an idea of what should go well together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RooiRoman (15/9/16)

Hi Trishana. What brands are the flavourings? In example TFA, Flavourart?


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

Go to e-liquid-recipes.com and create a profile and insert all the flavours you have and then click on "What can I make"

If you add a couple of flavours to your stash, you can try Aqua Berry Blast 
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/296971/AQUA BERRY BLAST

I do:
BLUEBERRY (TFA) 7%
KOOLADA (TFA) 1%
STRAWBERRY RIPE (TFA) 8%
WATERMELON (TFA) 11%

or

Melon-Choly
BAVARIAN CREAM 5%
CANTALOUPE 5%
MARSHMALLOW 7.5%
WATERMELON 7.5%

or

6% Tigers Blood
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/28639/6% Tiger's Blood

COCONUT (TFA) 1.5%
STRAWBERRY (TFA) 12%
WATERMELON (TFA) 6%

Enjoy!


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Hi @Trishana 

Best bet would be to use www.e-liquid-recipes.com, create a free user account and then create your flavour stash. You then click on "what can I make" and it will show you recipes are viable

Your above list are all core flavour components, next purchase get some mixers like vanilla bean ice cream or custard etc which then opens up options.
Right now you can make fruity drink type flavours.

Good luck and come back this way for any other queries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> If you add a couple of flavours to your stash, you can try Aqua Berry Blast
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/296971/AQUA BERRY BLAST
> 
> I do:
> ...



Great point, if you are a fruit fan @Trishana get some koolada. A half percent or two with a single fruit can make an amazing mix, just be careful with it, it can be very strong but used with care it is realllly good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trishana (15/9/16)

Thanks for the help guys! I will definitely try all the suggestions out and let you guys know!


----------



## Trishana (15/9/16)

RooiRoman said:


> Hi Trishana. What brands are the flavourings? In example TFA, Flavourart?


I purchased the flavours from Vapeowave 
Some are their own flavours and some are Flavour West and TFA 


RooiRoman said:


> Hi Trishana. What brands are the flavourings? In example TFA, Flavourart?


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/16)

I also has some VapeOwave flavours. Some work and others not so nice.The FW and TFA are good.
Try it and see.


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Trishana said:


> I purchased the flavours from Vapeowave
> Some are their own flavours and some are Flavour West and TFA



The good part abt using TFA and FW is that you can recipes online and no worry abt what % to use...and they tried and tested, we know whats in them


----------



## NewOobY (15/9/16)

@Trishana very nice starting flavours, you can make some really cool stuff with that. 
In general I would advise not to use more than 12% total flavouring, especially when you starting out. So best bet would be to start with single flavours of say 5% each, try them separately like that, then once you get a feel of them separately then you can combine them.

One thing you are missing from your arsenal of flavours is some good creams, like a simple but very useful one is TFA: Vanilla Bean Ice-Cream
If you had that you could make a nice strawberry milkshake - think its mustard milk or a variation of it. But it goes like this:
TFA: Strawberry 1%
TFA: Strawberry Ripe 4%-5%
TFA: Vanilla Bean Ice-Cream 6%-8%

So next time you goto vapeowave, you should get yourself some Strawberry Ripe and Vanilla Ice Cream, that was my first DIY i made and it was great, cause it works. 

Welcome to the DIY family #DIYFam


----------



## hands (15/9/16)

Have a look at the link posted by @Alex in this post http://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-beginner...most-highly-rated-recipes.t28331/#post-430676

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

